# Suns will set a new trend



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

If we continue to play with this style, and if we get to the championship, think more teams will adopt to this type of basketball? I think everyone will, but they will fall on their faces because they aren't as athletic, they won't have Nash, or Amare. :biggrin: As long as we win. It don't matter how we do it. Who cares if we have no bench. Who cares if all starters played at least 41 minutes. Who cares that we only had 5 bench points. We keep winning and we won't tire out :biggrin:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Until this style of play, which Phoenix is executing perfectly, wins a championship (you can argue that the 80's Celtics were similar), I don't think more teams will adopt the style.......*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like teams are starting to run more. But the teams who still have defensive oriented ones will always be there in the end. But yeah, it won't be a formula for someone to do it to win a title unless we do it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Until this style of play, which Phoenix is executing perfectly, wins a championship (you can argue that the 80's Celtics were similar), I don't think more teams will adopt the style.......*


Nah I think having the best record in the league should have some help with it. As long as we get to the championship IMO, teams will try it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Nah I think having the best record in the league should have some help with it. As long as we get to the championship IMO, teams will try it.


*It is very tough to run a Phoenix/Dallas 2001 style offense. Although the reward could be worth it, going through a whole season without significant depth, and running up and down the court EVERY NIGHT is risky.

Not a lot of teams wanna risk a whole season ruined because someone goes down.....look at what happened with Nash earlier in the season. How many wins would you guys have if was out for the year?*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Nah I think having the best record in the league should have some help with it. As long as we get to the championship IMO, teams will try it.


If we win the championship then prolly yes. But till then, people will be hesistant.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

More teams will look for Nash type PG's. Pass first PG's are hard to come by.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> More teams will look for Nash type PG's. Pass first PG's are hard to come by.


Yeah, not many pure PGs out there. I'd say there are more big men then pure PGs. Even though, there's not many big men.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> More teams will look for Nash type PG's. Pass first PG's are hard to come by.


*For sure....the pure point guard (ala Stockton, Mark Jackson) was going out of style for a minute there. Nash and other pure point guards aren't the biggest, the fastest, but they get the job done very effectivley.*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *For sure....the pure point guard (ala Stockton, Mark Jackson) was going out of style for a minute there. Nash and other pure point guards aren't the biggest, the fastest, but they get the job done very effectivley.*


Thats what the Bucks need. If they get one like Chris Paul..dangerous. Might have to go to the Bucks forum more.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Thats what the Bucks need. If they get one like Chris Paul..dangerous. Might have to go to the Bucks forum more.


*Heh...Bucks forum is wild. But we do have that kind of PG, his name is TJ Ford ....who could have been a top 10 PG this season.*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Heh...Bucks forum is wild. But we do have that kind of PG, his name is TJ Ford ....who could have been a top 10 PG this season.*


Any chance he's coming back next yr? I felt really bad for him when that happened. He had a bright future. I heard something about him trying to see if he can come back months ago, and they'd see how he was but nothing new has surfaced.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Any chance he's coming back next yr? I felt really bad for him when that happened. He had a bright future. I heard something about him trying to see if he can come back months ago, and they'd see how he was but nothing new has surfaced.


*Don't wanna curtail this thread, but yeah all signs are pointing towards TJ coming back. Whether he will be at his pre-injury form still remains to be seen....*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Don't wanna curtail this thread, but yeah all signs are pointing towards TJ coming back. Whether he will be at his pre-injury form still remains to be seen....*



NICE! I thought it was career ending. Thank the Lord it isn't.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

In order for this trend to truly take effect, then we have to win the whole freaking thing this year. Anything less, and our game will be viewed by all as a failed experiment.


----------



## Run_N_Gun (Apr 25, 2005)

Even if the Suns win, skeptics will say _"it was just a one-hit wonder"_. Then some will say, _"but can they continue this way?"_. Skeptics will always find some excuse. 

I really like the up tempo play, hence my nic. It is really fun to coach as well to play......especially if you're winning.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Run_N_Gun said:


> Even if the Suns win, sceptics will say _"it was just a one-hit wonder"_. Then some will say, _"but can they continue this way?"_. Sceptics will always find some excuse.
> 
> I really like the up tempo play, hence my nic. It is really fun to coach as well to play......especially if you're winning.


One hit wonder....psssh I don't buy it :biggrin:


----------



## Run_N_Gun (Apr 25, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> One hit wonder....psssh I don't buy it :biggrin:


So you think those who are skeptics will be converted just like that? just wondering


----------

